# Oh I GOTTA get me one of these!



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy smokes :shock: , if this isnt a must have gadget for fishing I dont know what is.

http://www.gandermountain.com/360/?cID=GME0227 

Now I gotta figure out how to sell the wife our need for one... :O•-:

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

This is what happened when I saw the price................ :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Want to go in with me on some lotto tickets?


-DallanC


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

That is so awesome that it's unfair.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

oh BABY! thats friggin so cool!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! Nessy won't be able to hide any longer now! Maybe this comment is better suited for area 51


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will have to wait for the price to come down a bit.
Like about $1500.00 down!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> This is what happened when I saw the price................ :shock:


+1


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

That is way cool but what's next? Kind of taking the guessing game out of fishing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

No sense fishing where there are no fish. Fish finders help locate fish but they sure can't get the fish to bite.
When the newness of this technology wears off, the price will come down to where it may become affordable. 
Very cool though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So what I love is seeing the conture of the terrain under the water. Finding those old river channels. At Strawberry for example, I have pre-lake maps of the area showing conture, rivers, springs etc. Its been mighty useful for finding fishing spots. Atm, I have a older poor mans version of this new finder, kindof a 1st generation version. Its still been really useful in finding channels and avoiding hills and things that can rip your downrigger ball off. :O•-:










-DallanC


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I'll start a new hobby fishing for new rods, trolling motors, and whatever else is down there.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

americanforkdude said:


> That is way cool but what's next? Kind of taking the guessing game out of fishing.


No kidding. I wonder how far it's gonna go before it's considered cheating. Maybe one day they'll have hooks that chase the fish until they finally snag it and all you'll have to do is watch the little screen...


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

americanforkdude said:


> I think I'll start a new hobby fishing for new rods, trolling motors, and whatever else is down there.


If you did that using this fish finder at Strawberry, Starvation, Scofield and Utah Lake that thing would pay for itself in a week!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm already saving my pennies. But convincing the wife is another matter


----------

